# [OT] Reset dell'EEPROM della "Smart Battery"

## otaku

Allora.. ho notato che la batteria (litio) del mio notebook non carica come dovrebbe.. cioè, per dirla più tecnicamente...

```
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

...

design capacity:         6000 mAh

last full capacity:      4288 mAh

...
```

Ovvero 2A in meno del dovuto... visto che portatile e batteria hanno poco più di un mese è impossibile che la batteria sia deteriorata, visto che è da due settimane che la tengo d'occhio e i valori non cambiano...

googolando ho visto che esistono delle utility per windows che resettano la EEPROM, ma non ho avuto molta fortuna per linux (la modifica diretta da /proc è impossibile), esiste un modo per eseguire questo reset?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma non è un po' troppo drastica come cosa? 

parlo per il mio pc: ho un'opzione del bios che mi permette di ricalibrare la batteria. hai provato a guardare se hai qualcosa di simile?

----------

## gutter

Hai controllato il bios del tuo laptop? 

In genere è presente una utility che effettua un ciclo completo di carica e scarica. Potrebbe essere la soluzione al tuo problema.

EDIT: Azz un minuto dopo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

> EDIT: Azz un minuto dopo 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

avevo gia controllato ai tempi, ma ho riavviato ora per essere totalmente sicuro...

c'è solo una diagnoastica del disco fisso... forse dovrei aggiornare il bios, ma l'installer è solo per windows... ho chattato poco fa con un operatrice dell'helpdesk di HP, ma mi ha spiegato come rimuovere gli eventuali risparmi energetici di windows per far scaricare prima la batteria...  :Sad: 

fosse una lieve perdita lascerei correre, ma ~2A in poco più di un mese è una cosa non trascurabile...

----------

## gutter

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> fosse una lieve perdita lascerei correre, ma ~2A in poco più di un mese è una cosa non trascurabile...

 

Si lo penso anche io. 

Non escluderei che si tratti di un difetto della batteria  :Confused: 

----------

## otaku

quindi? sarebbe meglio provare a chiamare un centro assistenza HP?

nel caso di una risposta affermativa... Linux invalida la garanzia del portatile?  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *otaku wrote:*   

> quindi? sarebbe meglio provare a chiamare un centro assistenza HP?

 

se è ancora in garanzia sì

 *otaku wrote:*   

> nel caso di una risposta affermativa... Linux invalida la garanzia del portatile? 

 

scherzi? è un difetto hardware. che gliene frega del sistema?

----------

## otaku

allora domani li chiamo... speriamo bene  :Smile:  nel frattempo devo mettere qualche tag al 3D?

----------

## gutter

No, puoi lasciare tutto così, aspettiamo l'evolversi degli eventi.

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   quindi? sarebbe meglio provare a chiamare un centro assistenza HP? 
> 
> se è ancora in garanzia sì
> 
>  *otaku wrote:*   nel caso di una risposta affermativa... Linux invalida la garanzia del portatile?  
> ...

 

per fortuna/sfortuna determinati cal center (non ditte)

non hanno la benchè minima cognizione di linux...

nel caso tu riesca a farti sostiturie il laptop o la sola batteria

la buona notizia è che nel caso di HP ti recapitano a casa a mezzo

corriere il pezzo nuovo, e puoi consegnare direttamente a lui il

pezzo vecchio risparmiando le spese 

(chiedilo esplicitamente al call center ti diranno come generare un DDT)

questo sempre che acconsentano alla sostiuzione

----------

## otaku

ho appena telefonato all'assistenza hp, un tecnico mi ha risposto che la batteria in dotazione per il mio portatile è effettivamente da 4A, è possibile che acpi si sbagli?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma sulla batteria esiste un'etichetta carina carina con scritto alcune informazioni utili utili sul tipo di batteria, magari tra quelle c'è anche l'informazione che cerchi... e magari acpi si sbaglia.

----------

## Apetrini

Non capisco se sono io che ho grossoi problemi con acpi o è la batteria che mi sta abbandonando....

Da quando il portatile è tornato dalla "riparazione" mi hanno aggiornato il bios(in realtà hanno cambiato scheda madre e questa ha un bios piu aggiornato) e la mia batteria mi da 30 min in meno di autonomia.

Ora ...

```
present:                 yes

design capacity:         44400 mWh

last full capacity:      38920 mWh

battery technology:      non-rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 0 mWh

design capacity low:     120 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  0 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  10 mWh

model number:

serial number:

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                Sony Corp.
```

Mi sembra che c'è qualcosa che non va....

----------

## otaku

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> battery technology:      non-rechargeable
> ```
> ...

 

direi di si  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

```
battery technology:      non-rechargeable
```

anche sul mio vaio e' cosi'... e va tutto a alla perfezione, anche se devo ammettere che la dicitura "non ricaricabile" aveva insospettito (e insospettisce tutt'ora) anche me   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Il problema è che un po' di tempo fa la dicitura "last full capacity" segnava 43000 mWh, ora questo valore è sceso parecchio e io ho perso 20 minuti di autonomia....

è la batteria che sta andando a remengo?

----------

## Apetrini

e di nuovo...

```

design capacity:         44400 mWh

last full capacity:      38400 mWh
```

Piu il tempo passa e piu "last full capacity" diminuisce, dite che la batteria mi stia lasciando? Non ha neanche un anno, vabbe che ormai avra fatto piu di 250 cariche.... è solo che uso il portatile on battery ogni giorno...

Qualcuno mi suggerisce qualche buona alternativa a batterie originali sony, mi interesserebbe qualche marca alternativa che produce batterie ancora piu capienti di quelle sony. Non so se ce ne sono....

----------

## otaku

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi suggerisce qualche buona alternativa a batterie originali sony, mi interesserebbe qualche marca alternativa che produce batterie ancora piu capienti di quelle sony. Non so se ce ne sono....

 

tempo fa avevo visto alcuni howto che spiegavano come sostituire gli accumulatori nelle batterie... però ora non saprei dove andarli a cercare, un produttore meno caro sarebbe l'ideale però...

----------

## Apetrini

Non mi importa che siano care, vorrei solo avere la batteria piu capiente possibile....mi rompe comprare 2 batteria per dover sostituirle a metà lavoro...

----------

